# euro 125 million payday



## Branz (22 Aug 2007)

Came across this while doing some research for college



Relates to the recent takeover of an Irish registered bank by a german bank.

the head honco stands to receive c 125 million for his shares
[7.6 odd mill shares at 16.14 per share]
it is a mix of cash and shares, the cash element is about 50 mill.

Having been looking at other banks financial statements I decided to look at what remuneration this chap was on.

There are no details given which I find interesting, given that you can see it for aib and boi etc in their accounts.


----------



## Jaid79 (27 Aug 2007)

ircoha said:


> Came across this while doing some research for college
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This guy done ok, hope I'll be so lucky when things go right at the company I work for?

Jaid


----------

